# Mehrere Scripts in einem Dokument?



## Seneja (19. Dez 2003)

hi 
ich habe ein Problem ich will in einem Dokument mehrere Java Scripts haben! 
Gibt es irgendeine möglichkeit das das Funktioniert? 

Es solldabei herrauskommen eine Linkleiste wo sich bei jedem link ein anderes Pop up fenster Öffnet wo dann ein kurzer text drinnen steht. 

So wie ich das mache öffnet sich bei jedem link dann das gleiche Fenster! 

Wäre nett wenn jemand ne Antwort weis 

Seneja


----------



## el_barto (19. Dez 2003)

Java != JavaScript

ich fürchte, ich versteh die frage nicht ganz. du kannst soviele funktionen in die seite schreiben, wie du möchtest. poste doch mal ein stück code.


----------



## Seneja (19. Dez 2003)

html>
<head>
<title>Fenster mit JavaScript</title>
<script type="text/javascript">
<!--
function PopupFenster() {
  F = window.open("lulu.html","Popup","width=400,height=300");
}
// -->
</script>
</head>
<body>


La</p>


<script type="text/javascript">
<!--
function PopupFenster() {
  F = window.open("lala.html","Popup","width=400,height=300");
}
// -->
</script>
</head>
<body>


Lu</p>
</body>
</html>



Ist z.b. eins
ich glaub ich mach irgendeinen ganz banalen Fehler!

Seneja


----------



## el_barto (19. Dez 2003)

du hast 2 funktionen mit dem gleichen namen. keine ahnung was da passiert. wahrscheinlich wird immer nur die erste ausgeführt.

hier hättest du jetzt 2 möglichkeiten:
1. du nennst jede funktion anders, so dass jeder link eine andere funktion ausführt oder
2. du benutzt nur eine funktion, der du bei jedem link einen anderen parameter mitgibst, den du in der funktion auswertest und je nach wert ein anderes fenster öffnest.


----------

